# This one's for the girls...



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

This one's for the girls!!!  I stumbled across this site this morning. Woke me up quicker than a double cappucino with triple sugar.

***********************************
Are you a woman who rides a hot track bike or a sexy singlespeed? Are you sick of catcalls and being "objectified" while riding your bike or because you ride a bike? Has someone ever said "I can see your kitty cat" while riding your bike in a skirt and being clearly covered up? Well fear no more. This site is dedicated to girls who love biker boys and are sick of all this ****. Time to strike back.

We are currently accepting photos of men in their undies or commando (if you insist) riding some sweet wheels. Sorry, only fixie and SS photos will be posted. Please see the Submission Information page if you would like to submit photos.

Heeled riders represent! Enjoy, girls.
**********************************
Click here to go to the site    

Preview:









Rawr!


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, dear... you can take pix of nekkid me on my bike.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

This is great. I was laughing so hard that co-workers were coming in my office to see what was so funny. Definately a must-see!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

omg!!


some of those guys should consider wearing more clothes! 

rt


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Neen said:


> This is great. I was laughing so hard that co-workers were coming in my office to see what was so funny. Definately a must-see!


what, at this?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

never mind


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I would ride a fixie for Travis


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha ha ha! What an awesome site! I was giggling here at my desk...one of my guy co-workers asked what I was giggling about. He got a good laugh out of it...but he's a track guy, so I'm gonna die if he goes home and posts a pic of himself on that site.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

aosty said:


> Yes, dear... you can take pix of nekkid me on my bike.


be careful what you agree to!


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay, I gotta ask: so why did Formica take down the pic she'd shared of the ... shall we say ... heavy "Hottie?"

Guilt? Remorse? Loss of appetite? Feelings of inappropriateness? Thought it rude to laugh at a mans soft bosoms and lovehandles, so vulnerably shared?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

kept man said:


> Okay, I gotta ask: so why did Formica take down the pic she'd shared of the ... shall we say ... heavy "Hottie?"
> 
> Guilt? Remorse? Loss of appetite? Feelings of inappropriateness? Thought it rude to laugh at a mans soft bosoms and lovehandles, so vulnerably shared?


guilt. I couldn't rightly laugh at him since I wear "hottie" ......socks.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

But perhaps your hotties are not worn with such a sense of sarcasm? 

Thanks for sharing ... masters in (theological) epistemology ... while not exactly the right word here, I am fascinated by moral/emotional decision-making ...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

kept man said:


> But perhaps your hotties are not worn with such a sense of sarcasm?
> 
> Thanks for sharing ... masters in (theological) epistemology ... while not exactly the right word here, I am fascinated by moral/emotional decision-making ...


 my hottie socks are worn more with a sense of irreverence, and silliness; self deprecation. But not sarcasm ( I looked it up to make sure)

formica


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Didn't Crashmaster...*



aosty said:


> Yes, dear... you can take pix of nekkid me on my bike.


... do a nekkid lap around Demo Forrest the other weekend, with pix? He rides an SS, even out there. He sometimes rides a fixie, but I dunno if he rode out there fixed.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, for what it's worth, I personally think the dude turned on the green light for giggles when he voluntarily submitted his pic to an explicitly eye-candy collection of photos. Whether he was doing so in self-depricating humour or not makes no difference ...


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wow...just wow*

Holy cats this is so stinking funny. Seriously tears rolling down my face I was laughing so hard.

Thanks for finding this and sharing it. It's up there with Biker Fox.


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> It's up there with Biker Fox.


My eyes! Argh! My eyes! 

Now I do not feel so bad about objectifyin...errr...I mean admiring the women at the Podium Girls forum over on Road Bike Review.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

*grining* Brilliant site!!!! 

blk


----------



## adlo76 (Feb 4, 2005)

sweet geezus!
remind to never click on the link that reads: for ladies only.
dammit.
hahahaha


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

adlo76 said:


> sweet geezus!
> remind to never click on the link that reads: for ladies only.
> dammit.
> hahahaha


C'mon if you can handle your m'scul'nty esher has a cool bike, a cool name and gnarly tattoos - he get's one of my vote

And Tim from Texas ahhh did you see the black felt picture on his wall...

Picard are you there? Whanna send your picture ... I'm sure THAT will work with the ladies


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

That's funny, I know one of those guys. He's a DirtRag employee and former trials rider.


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

*Lmao!*

The picture of 'Cole'....damn that waterbottle!


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

I posted that link on a different non-biking message board.

All the ladies agreed with comments like, "It's obvious that none of those guys really ride. Otherwise they would have nicer legs." or "all the guys in the commando section have saggy butts."

I have news for those women on that message board. That is what real guys look like. If thats not good enough for them, they had better buy one of these...










I find that really funny. They sounded like a bunch of guys standing around evaluating women and being critical because they dont have that "Paris Hilton" look to them.

What goes around, comes around I guess. In the future I will not feel so bad when I judge a woman to be too chubby or too flat chested.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

While I'm not claiming to necessarily be one of them, I know a lot of real guys who look a lot better than some of those 'real' guys. Why is it pretty/muscley people can't be real? They work hard to look buff. I can respect that. 

... And why do you feel the need to justify the way you judge people physically? Either it's not okay and you shouldn't (even if girls do it back), or it's okay to you - and you should do it regardless. 

Your punitive position is ... well ... whiny. Don't try and 'blame' other people if you want to judge people as being too chubby or flat-chested. If that's you, just do it. Ownership, man.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> I posted that link on a different non-biking message board.
> 
> All the ladies agreed with comments like, "It's obvious that none of those guys really ride. Otherwise they would have nicer legs." or "all the guys in the commando section have saggy butts."


I think that probably says more about the people on the message board that you posted it on than anything else. No-one on here made comments about the guys not having nice enough legs or having saggy butts, so I wouldn't start comparing all of us to Paris Hilton if I were you...

- Jen.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> I posted that link on a different non-biking message board.


what kind of board?


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

formica said:


> what kind of board?


Now Formica, don't glance - that would be rude behaviour

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=898264#poststop

jeez


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> I think that probably says more about the people on the message board that you posted it on than anything else. No-one on here made comments about the guys not having nice enough legs or having saggy butts, so I wouldn't start comparing all of us to Paris Hilton if I were you...
> 
> - Jen.


I just found it ammusing because this other message board was just a general humor related one, with average Joe's and cubicle monkeys doing the posting. I am sure it is a safe assumption that the people who post on it, on average are lot less fit than the people who post here. It wasnt exactly And yet they seemed to think the dudes on that site were saggy and out of shape when compared to the norm. :confused

For the record, I think Paris Hilton is gross.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> I just found it ammusing because this other message board was just a general humor related one, with average Joe's and cubicle monkeys doing the posting. I am sure it is a safe assumption that the people who post on it, on average are lot less fit than the people who post here. It wasnt exactly And yet they seemed to think the dudes on that site were saggy and out of shape when compared to the norm. :confused
> 
> For the record, I think Paris Hilton is gross.


That is kinda weird...

Then again, maybe since they're posting on a general office/computer worker board and they're mostly unfit, they don't realise that you can be fit _and_ have a saggy butt  Some people have strange expectations (probably perpetuated by the media) that being fit automatically makes you attractive. Mountain biking tends to make people look sweaty and covered in dirt and blood though...

- Jen.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> That is kinda weird...
> 
> Mountain biking tends to make people look sweaty and covered in dirt and blood though...
> 
> - Jen.


I always look this way  Anyone want to date me? 

-Dude


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> What goes around, comes around I guess. In the future I will not feel so bad when I judge a woman to be too chubby or too flat chested.


That's right you GO, man!!! That'll show US! 

Women are generally much more forgiving of imperfect looking mates, if only because we tend to look beyond the outside and focus on other factors. You know - sanity, personality, ability to hold down a job. That trivial stuff.


----------



## udontknowmehomie (Jul 22, 2004)

"the iceman" looks better then all these fat bastards without his clothes

hoping that this might put things in perspective as far as "who gives a flying poo if thier fit or unfit , its funny!"


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

When guys pose provocitavely on a site like that, they know darn well they'll be evaluated. Women, OTOH, are constantly being evaluated.

I think women *should* be more demanding of men when it comes to looks. I see far too many of women in my life putting up with guys who simply don't give their weight a second thought. We're more forgiving, but it doesn't mean we don't like our eye candy 

It's one thing to be imperfect; it's another to not even TRY.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Whoah Impy. I don't know if that's true.

Guys shoot off their mouths about this stuff than girls, sure. And guys traditionally had more money to throw away 'objectifying' women, so it's more obvious and up front in culture, sure. But I don't know many ladies who don't judge guys on appearance as much as we guys do to women ... or many guys who are seriously less 'forgiving' when it comes to appearance than women. 

And frankly, what's wrong with judging appearance - as long as it's balanced within a context of other judgements? Fitter, better groomed people are more attractive. And there's nothing wrong with that, I think. Surely all of us can admit to thinking of a 'nice' person we know and like who wouldn't be more appealing if they lost a few pounds, got a better haircut, and developed some muscle tone?

I'm not talking about narrow ridiculous ideas of beauty, or giant bosoms, or Paris Hilton here (blllech). And I'm not saying that people who are less impressive on the outside are somehow less worthy, or less deserving of love, or whatever. 

But we are attracted to fitter, groomed people, all things beings equal, yes? I mean, besides the sexiness factor in a mate, it also signifies more energy, less risk of heart disease or other health issues, better self-esteem, etc. All good things - and all far from trivial, I think.

PS - just saw her post, and I agree with Christine entirely.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

I sent the link to two of my biking/climber partners - they're totally down w/ the site and are ready to pose (one is a D.C. Courier - the other, I talked into getting a fixie) - they have nice builds. Regardless of the men on the site, it's funny as all getout!!!! Kudos for them. 

blk


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> Whoah Impy. I don't know if that's true.
> 
> Guys shoot off their mouths about this stuff than girls, sure. And guys traditionally had more money to throw away 'objectifying' women, so it's more obvious and up front in culture, sure. But I don't know many ladies who don't judge guys on appearance as much as we guys do to women ... or many guys who are seriously less 'forgiving' when it comes to appearance than women.
> 
> ...


Yea I knew I'd get flamed for it. Blah Blah.

*bunch of stuff edited out because I'm in a bad mood and just don't want to get into it*


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

C'mon, dance with me. That wasn't meant to be a flame ... people wouldn't post on stuff like this if they didn't want to play ...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

all I can think of is that the cube rats must think that the guys on WWF are the ones that look "fit" and like they "work out"...    I vote for real world fitness.

formica


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

What's a cube rat? Oooh ... you mean the work people.

Impy, I was going to add that I admire your diplomacy. But I think that honesty works better on this topic in the long run.

Mrs. Kept is more attracted to me when I'm in better shape. I don't think it's intentional, I know it's not that she loved me any less when I was ... shall we say, more post-surgical-couch-potato Rubenesque, but that's the way it is.

And likewise, it works in reverse. Hell, I was the one saying "you don't need to lose any weight, etc, etc" and I meant it. Really. But I'll be damned if I wasn't (even) more turned on when she really toned up (more). 

I mean, so what's the solution? I don't want Mrs. Kept to say, "Hey, you don't really need to lose another 10 lbs." Because that's a lie - for health reasons, and reasons of attractedness, it's simply not true. In the end, it's better for both of us. I want to be lean and mean, and it works for her. I can see it in the way her eyes dance. So to pretend otherwise seems to me to be ... I don't know ... giving up, I guess.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> Impy, I was going to add that I admire your diplomacy. But I think that honesty works better on this topic in the long run.
> ...
> 
> I mean, so what's the solution? I don't want Mrs. Kept to say, "Hey, you don't really need to lose another 10 lbs." Because that's a lie - for health reasons, and reasons of attractedness, it's simply not true. In the end, it's better for both of us. I want to be lean and mean, and it works for her. I can see it in the way her eyes dance. So to pretend otherwise seems to me to be ... I don't know ... giving up, I guess.


Ok I'll play.

My original post was to play "hey gals can play eye candy too". I found the responses very interesting, and in particular Berryman's response in that he seemed to be saying "well now I can justify objectifying/reducing women to gauging their body parts since that is criteria being used against us men here".

I live in LA and day after day watch gorgeous (and often very manufactured) women go out with marginal looking guys (who have money, or who are in the business,etc). Sure you get some guys like that too but it's not to the same degree. When guys start flocking to the plastic surgeon to alter their secondary sexual characteristics, and then display those characteristics with very revealing clothing, spend crazy amounts of money on makeup and clothes, and have hairdo's that wouldn't dare go in something as horrid as a helmet - well then I will say that the "objectification" or the "pressure on looks" is equivalent. It's not. The pages and pages of plastic surgery ads here in the paper are not targeting their ads at men.

I realize, kept, that you are talkign more about fitness, not crazy unattainable society ideals, but for women, we are haunted by those ideals as they stare us in the face every day.

On a tangent, I wonder what the response would be if a site was put up with real mountain bike women - all of us - the thin, the not so thin, the long legged racer and the thick burly quads, the mothers, the menopausal, the flat chested, the droopy, the scarred. The same ridicule? "She shouldn't pose like that with no clothes on" "Hard to believe she is an athlete". Our internal self-critique, is enough for most of us and I think that publicly posing is harder for women.

By the way, of course guys love gals who aren't perfect. I should know, my guy loves me and I'm sure as hell not. May I point out that we are both fit and both prefer it that way . However, guys _in general_ do have a worse track record of trading in women for yonger editions and of leching over hotties walking down the street.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

True true true. Thanks for your post.

Considering Berryman's initial post, I was kind of surprised and disappointed that no-one (prior to Christine, really) had played the "girls can (and should) play eyecandy too," because I thought Berryman's reaction was begging for a smack ... of course turnabout is fair play on material appearance stuff. It is also, I think, the only way guys might ever learn in regards to what we're talking about - both reasonable and unreasonable physical materialism. 

His whimpering reaction of "well, those are what REAL guys are like, and if you think otherwise you might as well make friends with a vibrator" was begging for a whuppin'. And his subsequent "justification" of judging chubby thighs or flat chests was equally ridiculous ... but nobody whupped.

Instead, you made the very diplomatic gesture of "women aren't that shallow." I just thought that was too fair ... sure, there are lots of unreasonable levels of materialism, but there are reasonable levels as well. And on top of it not fair for women to not be honest about that, it's the only way (I think) that guys are going to learn. I thought Berryman represented a pretty common view: that guys feel it is okay for them to judge, but not be judged.

And sadly, I think the only way to get the message across at that level of thinking is to let them know how it feels ... in a fair, reasonable way. and "Hey there softy, try some pushups once in a while" is a reasonable critique.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*My thoughts*

If I may weigh in on this.

I feel as though if someone is going to put themselves in a situation " as in the site mentioned " they are clearly willing-able-wanting to be objectified. This goes for both male and female. Now is it right for other to view and cast an opinion, you betcha&#8230; Why, because you asked for it.

I have five sisters and they all have different body types. I have seen what the marketing giant of the female gender has done to them. I have seen what the male opinion has done to them and yes the most critical of all, other females. Women have used this avenue for good and bad. It's good when they get what they want. It's bad when they don't get what they want. I listen to my sisters, my mother and my wife critique other females all the time. Is it more expectable because it comes from the same gender? I don't think so but that is just the way the game is played.

Impy, day after day you watch gorgeous (and often very manufactured) women go out with marginal looking guys (who have money, or who are in the business,etc). This is not just an LA thing or a grownup situation. It started way back in junior high school for most of us males. Minus the manufactured portion and you have life as a young male in America. You have two consistent things in life. Money can buy most of anything and beauty can be had with money. Now that is both subjective and open for interpretation.

I feel as thou ads and the ad agencies have found a market in weak insecure females of all ages and they capitalize on it. Women allow themselves to be objectified and men capitalize on it. Playboy is a good example&#8230; Heck if someone paid me a million bucks to take my clothes off I would. If I could start a website that would generate loads of cash I would. I then would be putting myself in a situation that allows for me to be objectified. I wish I could be some rich woman's pool-boy. With shows like desperate housewives, the bachelor, marry a millionaire etc etc, we are lead to believe this is the way life is, well at least the weak minded people.

As for the site with real mtb women on it&#8230; We have it: mtbr.com&#8230;. As a long standing male of this board I have come to appreciate all the females on this board. I miss some of the old gang&#8230; We are all thin, not so thin, long legged, thick and burley, mothers, FATHERS, menopausel, midlife crisis, flat chested, droopy, beer bellied, scarred, hairy legged, shaved legged, employed and unemployed as well as young and old.

Now does that change anything? Not really. I am just going to throw this out there but some of the pictures I have seen on this board also cover every aspect of life. Some of us are old and ugly and some of you are down right hot&#8230; Yes men do have a poor record for trading in women " If that is what you must call it " but at the same time why are you women looking to trade up? Is it for the money, the maturity, the security, the chase, the challenge, the need to show you can conquer? To be honest most men would probably like to be objectified as we have an ego problem and don't get enough female attention. With that in mind I would assume that is how we fill our need of feeling wanted.

Impy as a doctor I am sure you see the effects of the perpetual effects society has on kids and adults. From the unhealthy food choices, to the lack of physical education programs and a work environment that lacks time management displine.

Now as a secure male do I look at other women? Yes because I am human and it's healthy. Does my wife look at hot men&#8230; I sure hope so. Do I wish I could be on the front cover of mens health? Hell yes both for my ego and my wifes ego. My wife is hot, intelligent and a great person and I know she gets objectified from time to time&#8230; It makes me envious and happy at the same time. I think you are mis guided to think that posing in public is harder for women than for men. Men have come to understand that it really is the woman whom chooses her mate and not the other way around.

I am done for now and thank you for letting me post here.

-Dude


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Dude said:


> If I may weigh in on this.
> 
> Now is it right for other to view and cast an opinion, you betcha&#8230; Why, because you asked for it.


I agree. Which is why me and most women I know won't be posting nude shots of ourselves anytime soon.



Dude said:


> Impy, day after day you watch gorgeous (and often very manufactured) women go out with marginal looking guys (who have money, or who are in the business,etc). This is not just an LA thing or a grownup situation. It started way back in junior high school for most of us males. Minus the manufactured portion and you have life as a young male in America.


We learn the same things. I knew at 10 that the blonde girls with the farrah hairdos, the bonnie bell lipsmackers and the early blooming bosoms got guy's attention much more easily. I also heard disparaging remarks about how sl*tty they were from the same guys who would sacrifice their GT skateboards just to cop a feel.

(sidenote - how wierd that this editor censors the word sl*t)


Dude said:


> I feel as thou ads and the ad agencies have found a market in weak insecure females of all ages and they capitalize on it. Women allow themselves to be objectified and men capitalize on it.


You are right. Here's the kicker though - even if we know better it is still hard to not be insecure. And I'd say that this is true for most women. We just learn from such an early age and it takes a long time to unlearn. Not to mention that just when you are feeling secure, your husband/boyfriend/etc leers at that pneumatic 17 year old Brittany Spears look alike.

I just can't convey how pervasive and normal it is for guys to leer, and what effect this has on women. *Note* that I am not saying it is BAD or WRONG - it is what it is. But it has a very real effect on women. I don't care HOW strong you are. I have a very strong sense of self, I have a great career, and a loving boyfriend and I'm still youngish in my own mind. But I still feel wierd when I'm with a group of guys and the conversation stops when a girl with a nice rack and a halter top walks by. It is funny to watch the heads turn, and to be honest, I appreciate hot women as well, if in a slightly different way. But it is still wierd.



Dude said:


> As for the site with real mtb women on it&#8230; We have it: mtbr.com&#8230;


Not the same. We aren't posing nude with bikes, despite how much I'm sure many guys here would enjoy that. How can you compare the two?
[/quote]



Dude said:


> To be honest most men would probably like to be objectified as we have an ego problem and don't get enough female attention. With that in mind I would assume that is how we fill our need of feeling wanted.


Being objectified by choice and being objectified just because you are female are two different things. I cannot convey what it is like to be a woman. Maybe an example will help. Last week I had to talk to a patient's family about some end of life issues. It was a difficult but very good conversation and I was connecting very well with the family. We decided to make the patient a "do not resucitate". At the end of the conversation, the son of the patient, maybe 50 years old or so, said "Thank you so much Dr. M. By the way, you really have beautiful eyes".

**************************
Not the first time nor the most inappropriate thing I have heard, just the most recent example. These things barely make my radar these days, they happen too frequently.

Anyway, I obviously have too much time today. I appreciate both Dude's and Kept man's thoughtful input on a subject that I have some pretty strong feelings on.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

Impy

I know a good many guys that lost the skateboard only to want it back later... hahaha

I feel sorry for the pressures that are put on girls, gals, ladies and females in general and no; as a man, boy, kid, male I and/or others can not understand what it is to be a woman. It is an uphill battle and it is the driving force behind a lot of our problems but at the same time it needs to be embraced. Ok let me ask you this: If the tables are turned and you are with the same group of guys and say a guy walks by what would it take for you to stop the conversation and leer? I can only imagine that it would kill you. You would have to think about doing it rather than doing it. It would be interesting to see your reaction and the others reaction to your behavior.

Ok example: One day my wife and I are out and about and this Great looking guy comes past us. I say to my wife... Oh my gawd that guy is ugly, look at how disgusting he looks in that tight body.... Her head whipped around as I snickered and she kept looking. I thought it was the greatest thing. Why? Because she is human and needs to see things.. She hated me afterwards but we giggle about it now and she knew she showed a side of her that she never thought she would expose. 

As dumb as this sounds and I have been try to explain it differently but it always come down to this.... Some guys leer to keep the so called upper hand, some leer to see if the grass is greener, some leer for the sake of leering, some are addicted and some just don't know better. I am not making excuses as a matter of fact I am becoming more confused by this subject by the minute. I am starting to equate this to living within your means. 

Now Impy: All the ladies on this board are real mtbing women clothed or not clothed. Hey you might remember this.... Two years ago I was pimping the bike builder calendar at the Sea Otter... You know what, I had more guys take a look at it than gals... I think one of the issues here is that men want to see nakedness and women are more protective of their nakedness and femininity here in the States. So what do you do? You stick to your morals and beliefs. If it crosses a line take action.

I am truly sorry to hear a person would put you in that position. That was uncalled for and a pure lack of judgement on his part. You are truly in a profession with a lot of stress, uncertainty, high expectations and hard decisions.

To you and all the ladies reading this: Thanks for being women... The icon and pinnacle of my life is my 98 year old grandmother. As she is starting to pass the torch I salute you all...

Hey I must have more time on my hands than I thought...... 

-Dude


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Impy said:


> I agree. Which is why me and most women I know won't be posting nude shots of ourselves anytime soon.


Here are some of the men and women I have ridden with showing off, real bodies, real shapes and sizes fit as the devil and their bikes too: http://www.poissytriathlon.com/poissytriathlon/wallpaper.htm



Impy said:


> We learn the same things. I knew at 10 that the blonde girls with the farrah hairdos, the bonnie bell lipsmackers and the early blooming bosoms got guy's attention much more easily. I also heard disparaging remarks about how sl*tty they were from the same guys who would sacrifice their GT skateboards just to cop a feel.
> 
> (sidenote - how wierd that this editor censors the word sl*t)
> 
> ...


You are right it is pervasive and natural and does effect women. However, there will always be hormone driven teenagers, but most husband/boyfriend/etc that glance/look/stare/leer/drool at BS 17 year old look alike are not doing much more than looking and confirming that they are sexual beings driven by visual stimuli, they are not inviting BS into their life, and the *magic* of a relationship or common experience is not put at risk, this is just spice. It might be weirder if men/women did not like eye candy - no stimulus, no dreams, no drive to look good.



Impy said:


> Not the same. We aren't posing nude with bikes, despite how much I'm sure many guys here would enjoy that. How can you compare the two?


Yes I'm sure a bunch of guys and not just Picard  Ask the guys here to publish their pciture perhaps the'll add eye candy to the site posted above. The two can't be compared the world certainly puts more pressure on women. 


Impy said:


> Being objectified by choice and being objectified just because you are female are two different things. I cannot convey what it is like to be a woman. Maybe an example will help. Last week I had to talk to a patient's family about some end of life issues. It was a difficult but very good conversation and I was connecting very well with the family. We decided to make the patient a "do not resucitate". At the end of the conversation, the son of the patient, maybe 50 years old or so, said "Thank you so much Dr. M. By the way, you really have beautiful eyes".
> 
> **************************
> Not the first time nor the most inappropriate thing I have heard, just the most recent example. These things barely make my radar these days, they happen too frequently.
> ...


I'll add to your example because it is currently occuring in my office: We are having some nice weather in Paris and our office windows (lots) overlook a terrace where a woman (as the French say "a cannon of beauty" sunbathes, topless. I noticed on Tuesday, glanced (mostly squinted as I did not have my glasses) 1/2 a sec and got back to work (quite busy). My office is, it seems, well located because I have had many visitors come and look (mostly men but some women), but the office traffic has been sufficient for me to ask people to let me work and I am contemplating putting up a big sign ("GO INSIDE"). One or two comments have been innappro. but rare and harshly dealt with (most of my team is blond, 'stacked' as you say, and tough engineers that take to prisoners). The game is being played by both sides in this case, a good looking woman that sunbathes under 300 windows is perhaps not unconscious of the stir she is causing...

It should not just be only animal lust that drives us, but you can't take the primal cortex out without doing some serious dammage!


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread has officially become lame.

I think Impy just posted the link to say "Hey look! Some naked guys!".
As a straight guy, I was just as ammused by the site as anyone else.

But as with each and every subject that gets posted on MTBR, it has to become more than that. It has to become some big political/moral/ethical/social/religious/policically correct/controversial debate, with everyone posting their big long manifestos that take up three screens of text and that nobody really takes the time to read.


F' that.
It's naked dudes. Either enjoy it/laugh at it, or don't.


----------



## LMC2006 (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL, I always wanted to see a naked man on his bike. Damn...


----------

